# Amplificador con fuente +12/-12 4a y transistores 2n3773



## elmutadvlp (Sep 28, 2007)

hola como estan. estoy iniciandome en esto de los amplificador y ya he visto algunos diseños y quiero animarme a armar uno de ellos. pude conseguir un transformador de 110v a 24v(+/-12v) que manda hasta 4a. con eso armare mi fuente. y para el diseño tengo disponibles transistores 2n3773 y tip31c tip32. mi pregunta seria. con estos elementos, de cuantos watts podria armar un buen amplificador?

como dije. habia visto unos diseños de un amplificador de 90watts con los 2n3055 que son parecidos a los que tengo. pero se necesita una fuente de 80v. no se si con la fuente que tengo servira ese mismo diseño considerando la potencia disminuira considerablemente.
estaba buscando algo alrededor de 20 a 60watts. si es posible. gracias.

aqui les dejo la pagina del diseño que encontre:
http://eureka.ya.com/elektron/circuitos/Amplificador de 90W.htm


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Sep 28, 2007)

dicen que ese amplificador esta mal diseñado y que no funciona como dicen, yo no he podido encontrar a alguien que lo hiciera, pero no hay comentarios buenos sobre ese diseño


----------



## Dano (Sep 28, 2007)

Ese amplificador está en la pagina de pablin creo, y si es el mismo no funciona

Saludos


----------



## elmutadvlp (Sep 30, 2007)

mmmm. ok. gracias por ahorrarme unos reales ahi. bueno. voy a ver si les subo otro que tengo pero me lo dieron en una hoja. sera de pasarlo con el circuit maker y se los muestro. gracias. de todas maneras si saben de algo con esos transistores me avisan por favor. 2n3773


----------



## elmutadvlp (Oct 4, 2007)

hola a todos. tengo dos montajes que encontre pero al parecer uno de ellos que simule en el cirucuit maker tiene un problema. si logro reparalo lo publicare a ver si cae bien. bueno el otro que encontre es un montaje mas completo y se los dejo aqui. esta muy bien explicado y con el pbc y todo se lo pueden bajar de esa misma pagina. de que funcione no se. pero como dije en mi primer post. quiero animarme a armar uno y creo que este es el indicado. jaja. aqui se los dejo. quisiera saber si esta bien? que me dicen.

http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?name=Sections&req=viewarticle&artid=28&page=1

gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

amigo ese diseño lo realizó tecnideso y comento buenos resultados. si quieres metete en su post en la cual hay unas cuantas imagenes buenas.ademas de un protector para las cornetas.
Saludos.


----------

